# Paphiopedilum emersonii



## Berthold (Feb 4, 2015)

Got it from China 11 months ago


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks very emersonii and not at all like the Vietnamese variety huong-something.
Nice pickup!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice. Not easy to bloom. Thanks for sharing. Should be fragrant too.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2015)

very nice.
very cypripedium-like


----------



## Stone (Feb 4, 2015)

very nice plant!


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2015)

nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like you have a really good one.


----------



## troy (Feb 4, 2015)

hhmm.. pretty impressive!!! best emersonii I have ever seen!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 4, 2015)

I love this!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 4, 2015)

That is excellent. Congrats


----------



## eggshells (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats. This is actually the Vietnam strain as I was told by the seller. I think the white is the one from china. 

It was described as "petals with pink blush" so I guess that's what it looks like.


----------



## abax (Feb 4, 2015)

Lovely and so delicate looking.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 4, 2015)

Love the spotting!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2015)

Great growing then :clap: !!!! From the Perners? Jean


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 5, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Great growing then :clap: !!!! From the Perners? Jean



Exactly what I thought as well 11 months since the Dresden show?


----------



## Berthold (Feb 5, 2015)

Confirmed, from Perner family.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a flat of seedlings from them; what leaf-span do you have? Just so that I know when they are mature


----------



## Berthold (Feb 5, 2015)

One leave has 15 cm, Bjorn. It's not a fast grower.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine are, a recent picture of the flat; the emersoniis are in the back of this tray, in front, the smaller are hangianums. All deflasked in October 2013, so they are approximately15months old. Flasks from Hengduan. The tray is approximatley the size of an A4 sheet i.e. 20 by 30 cm. Guess the leaves of the emersoniis are approximately 8cm


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 5, 2015)

Great addition, any fragrance?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Feb 5, 2015)

> a recent picture of the flat



one flat for me please!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 5, 2015)

Spaph said:


> any fragrance?


Yes but I still thing about how to describe. Its not Chanell No.5 but much more discreet.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 6, 2015)

Frankly Berthold,; a very nice emersonii:clap:
Any side-shoots?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2015)

Berthold said:


> Confirmed, from Perner family.



Great growing therefore !!!! I have a plant from Dresden 2013, that is nicely growing but did not flower yet !! Jean


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 6, 2015)

Great flower. One of my fave parvi. I gave up after I killed 2.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 3, 2019)

Four years later the next flower


----------



## Guldal (Jun 3, 2019)

Very nice, indeed, and such strong colouring - like the one Jean posted some time ago...I really like the small, reddish spotting, too!

The one, I got from Wenqing Perner in Dresden this year, has a slighter colouring of the staminode, but on the other hand all white petals, which gives it a more immaculate look... Both is adorable, each in their way - and I would wish for one of each!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2019)

very nice. Is the plant 'happy'?


----------



## Berthold (Jun 4, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> very nice. Is the plant 'happy'?


I am not sure. 
After first flower the plant broke down into 4 pieces of different size by rotting. Meanwhile the single pieces start growing again. The first piece came to flower in the last week.
Here it is a very slow growing species like micranthum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2019)

Your persistence paid off! 
It might be a slow grower but it has bloomed again for you. 
Is this fragrant by the way??


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice. Good save. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 7, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Your persistence paid off!
> Is this fragrant by the way??


A light decent parfume


----------



## blondie (Jun 7, 2019)

Stunning a really nice bloom I love this species


----------

